# Hands down, your best Halloween Costume?



## Dullahan (Aug 9, 2010)

Ok, we all have one .. one costume that everyone was like WOW and had to take their pictures with you? So what was it?


----------



## silent_cries_go_unheard (Sep 2, 2004)

My Murdered Bride


----------



## wristslitter (Nov 21, 2008)

My Marilyn Manson costume, the chicks loved it, at least the cool ones did.


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

Have not used it yet, but this is the one on two forums that everyone really likes.

The Ugly Duchess:








[/IMG]

TC


----------



## Ernie_v (Sep 10, 2010)

my predator 

, always gets a crowd going, started as a Halloween costume now a full comic con 3 times a year costume and for Halloween also of course

i dont have many good pics from halloween but i have pics from con, 
pretty much the same everytime, being mauled by a crowd lol


----------



## Dani21 (Oct 25, 2009)

I was a vampire, but the dress I made was a 1800's ball gown. I won best costume when everyone found I made it.


----------



## cattchels (Sep 10, 2010)

I unfortunately do not have any pictures of it that I can find, but about 5 years ago I went as a Skeletor. The face part was makeup that I did myself. It looked excellent.


----------



## msgatorslayer (Sep 2, 2010)

My avatar pic. I'm on the right, as Pin Head. A friend of mine is on the left, dressed as a Cenobite. And that is the one and only, Mama Guava, in the middle. The leader of the biggest, best, Halloween party in Ybor City, {Tampa} Florida. Guavaween!!!

I took a lot of time making my costume. Did a life cast {with help, of course} of my face to create the mask. Had a lot of fun with that costume. 

Won 2nd place at the costume contest thats why I have my pic with Mama Guava.


----------



## Blix666 (Aug 24, 2010)

I can't decide between two of mine. Perhaps you guys can...

In 2007 I was evil scarecrow










In 2006 I was just a character I made up. Kind of a Satan's gunslinger I suppose. I used the makeup pattern from Otis in House of 1000 Corpses.


----------



## Hillrat6 (Oct 2, 2006)

Blix, that gunslinger costume is awesome!


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 23, 2008)

TheCostumer said:


> Have not used it yet, but this is the one on two forums that everyone really likes.
> 
> The Ugly Duchess:
> 
> ...


The picture isn't there...


----------



## Blix666 (Aug 24, 2010)

Hillrat6 said:


> Blix, that gunslinger costume is awesome!


thanx!!!


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

I always try and top myself , it's getting to were my friends expect it of me. The following are vampire 2009 / clown 2008 .


----------



## drazster (Aug 12, 2009)

One year we did a "Gods and Devils" themed party. I patterned my costume after Vishnu.


----------



## Filmguy (May 30, 2010)

I have two costumes that apply to this question. A couple of years ago I did Hellboy - a very popular costume!

I believe my Borg costume to be the better of the two though. I have won several costume contests with Hellboy but won many contests with the Borg! Even an all expense paid ski trip to Stowe , Vermont!

Both of these costumes seem to be very popular with woman!! Go figure! I have my photo taken with far more women than men. Can't say that it is a bad thing!! Lol.


----------



## MountainDemon (Aug 17, 2011)

My Devil costume is prob the one that's grabbed the most attention. I'm 6'2" and w/ the hooves I made I'm up over 7ft.
View attachment 18096


----------



## Faery_Tales (Sep 12, 2010)

I liked my 2010 costume, but our best Halloween costumes were 2009 corpse bride and groom. It was our first Halloween together and one of the best times of my life. I remember everything about that fall. Anyway all our friends thought we had the best thought up costumes. There were about 10 girls wearing those slutty insect costumes and guys dressed as doctors and celebrities, but there was only one corpse bride and groom.


----------



## Faery_Tales (Sep 12, 2010)

For Halloween 2007 I did my own take on the Queen of Hearts that I was really proud of. It was my first handmade costume.









but enough about me, show me your costumes!


----------



## pumpkin_gal (Jul 27, 2010)

My Evil Tooth Fairy costume.


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

pumpkin_gal said:


> My Evil Tooth Fairy costume.


 I think the pliers were a fantastic touch!


----------



## paris1933 (Aug 31, 2011)

Would probably be my Crow from 2009. Not much involved in the costume really but definately seemed to have the desired effect!


----------



## sweetnothing (Sep 1, 2011)

Ooooh, last year, I suppose. I was a cannibalisic/zombie-ish Dorothy from the Wizard of Oz. I only have three photos of this costume, and you can't even see my amazing boots I got to go with the outfit... c'est la vie! I got a lot of compliments wandering around town, it was a lot of fun!


----------



## CletusMusashi (Sep 7, 2011)

I suppose the one that people responded to the most entertainingly was my Dr. Zoidberg last year. Unfortunately, i was too busy having fun to remember to get a full-body shot, so all I have are a couple of shots I took in the bathroom mirror while I was putting it together. So you can't see, for example, the two pinchers, the full set of scrubs, or the light blue flipflops over red socks. The eyes werer what really brought it to life, though. The white parts are sheer nylon that actually allows visibility enough to get through a room, and the pupils are soldered open to allow for things like reading. The illusion of blackness is just some netting sewn to the inside of the glasses. Oh, and I also had to get a couple of clear plastic bubbles to provide the framework. They came from a machine that dispensed toy monkeys. The mouth is completely clear, but hard to see, so every time anybody asks "But how do you DRINK in that thing?" it's an excuse for an obligatory demonstration. Waring the stethascope wrong was just dumbnes on my part, but in retrospect it actually fit the character perfectly. Woopwoopwoopwoopwoopwoop!


----------



## Greikate (Sep 5, 2011)

Hillrat6 said:


> Blix, that gunslinger costume is awesome!


My thoughts exactly! Bad @$$!!


----------



## Glockink (Jul 7, 2008)

Too many to choose from....heres a few


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

I don't have any pictures, but my best was probably last year's witch. There wasn't much to it, but it was beautiful.

I really wish I'd gotten pictures!


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

I don't have any pictures, but my best was probably last year's witch. There wasn't much to it, but it was beautiful.

I really wish I'd gotten pictures!


----------

